# Spicy White Chicken Chili



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 19, 2019)

This recipe takes a bit of time to prep and cook. There is a lot to chop and the longer cook time is needed to really bring out the flavors of everything. It's worth it though. This makes a large batch but it freezes well.


White Chicken Chili
Prep time: long

Ingredients
2 to 3 pounds chicken, bones and skin removed, excess fat removed, cubed
2 cans white kidney beans (cannellini), drained
1 can great northern beans, drained
1 can pinto beans, drained
4 large cloves garlic, pealed
4 Thai birdeye chilies, washed and stems removed
5 serrano chilies, washed, stems removed, split and sliced
2 jalapeño chilies, washed, stems removed, diced
2 poblano chilies, washed, stems removed, diced
1 green bell peppers, washed, stems removed, diced
4 stalks celery, washed, leaves included, chopped
3 baseball size yellow onions, pealed, diced
3 tomatillos, pealed, washed, diced
Zest from 1 lime
Zest from 1 orange
3 tbsp chili powder
2 tbsp whole coriander seeds
2 tsp português piri piri seasoning
1 tsp jerk seasoning
1 tsp cumin
2 bay leaves (fresh if you can get them)
Juice from 1 lime
Sour cream (for serving)

Adjust number of chilies to suit your own heat tolerance.

Directions

Add  the Thai birdeye chilies, garlic cloves, lime and orange zest, and  coriander seeds to a food processor or single serve blender. Pulse until  everything is in a loose, rough paste.

Begin sautéing the  chicken on a medium heat in a small amount of oil. Add the garlic,  chili, coriander paste and the bay leaf. Add the chili powder, piri  piri, and jerk seasoning. Continue cooking until the chicken is mostly  done. 

Add the remaining chilies, the green pepper, the  tomatillos, and the onions. Add the cumin. Reduce heat to medium low,  stir and cover. Cook until vegetables begin to soften, about 15 minutes.

Add the beans and increase to medium high heat. Stir, cover and cook for 10 minutes.

Reduce  heat to medium low. Add celery, stir, cover, and cook 15 minutes or  until celery is soft. Remove from heat. Stir in lime juice.

Serve with a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 19, 2019)

This sounds good, but is there no liquid?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 19, 2019)

None needed. The chicken and vegetables create enough liquid. If yours ends up dry you can add a little chicken stock, but I haven't needed to. I also haven't needed to add salt at all, the salt from the beans is sufficient for my husband and I, but we also cook with very little salt to begin with.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 19, 2019)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> None needed. The chicken and vegetables create enough liquid. If yours ends up dry you can add a little chicken stock, but I haven't needed to. I also haven't needed to add salt at all, the salt from the beans is sufficient for my husband and I, but we also cook with very little salt to begin with.


Great, thanks [emoji2]


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi PAG...my goodness we have'nt seen you for years!! Welcome back and thanks for the recipe.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 20, 2019)

That recipe looks great!  The only thing I don't have in that whole list of ingredients is the can of great northern beans, though I have some dried. I might cook all of them from the dried. It does look like it will have enough liquid, with the onions, celery, and tomatillos.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 20, 2019)

The ingredient list looks great, but I can't envision it having enough liquid for my taste. 

I also enjoy the flavor of adding Masa to the chicken broth I would add.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 27, 2019)

This is what it looks like made the way the recipe states. You can see there is a fair amount of liquid present.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the picture PAG. It's helpful to see how much liquid it produces on it's own.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 21, 2019)

this recipe is very similar to my prize winning white chili recipe.  But I use ground pork instead of chicken, and tomatillas instead fo tomatoes.  But PAG is a very accomplished cook in her own right.  This recipe looks very good.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

